# ayuda en construccion de antena



## alexus (Mar 24, 2008)

Hola amigos electrónicos, en éste mi primer post por estos lados llego a ustedes en busca de ayuda, les cuento, necesito construir una antena para captar emisoras de FM a 500 km de mi casa, es esto posible? se debería añadir algún amplificador a ésta? Bueno, cualquier ayuda que me puedan brindar se las agradeceré, ah! no tengo lugar para colocar un "hilo largo"! 

También precisaría algunos circuitos de receptores de FM, AM, onda corta, y banda ciudadana! creo que por hoy es suficiente! jeje desde ya mil gracias! cualquier información sirve! 

Saludos cordiales!


----------



## VichoT (Mar 24, 2008)

Hola Alexus, no entendí muy bien tu petición , ¿ Querés escuchar una estación de FM cuya antena transmisora esta a 500Km de tu casa ? Pero a la vez pides antenas de AM, Onda corta y banda ciudadana , para rematar dices que no tienes espacio para tirar un cable largo...?

Bueno, para FM no necesitas un "hilo largo" para recibir emisiones en AM, Onda corta y banda ciudadana si necesitas casi obligadamente un hilo largo.

Además antes de recomendarte algo me gustaría saber la potencia de la estación que querés recibir , no sacás nada con tener la mejor antena receptora direccional mas un potente amplificador si la señal de la estación ni siquiera es capaz de llegar hasta tu antena.....

BYE!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 24, 2008)

FM comercial a 500Km no creo y con un dipolo (Hilo largo) menos.

La propia curvatura de la tierrra te dara "sombra" sobre la señal

AM, OC  y HF eso si es posible.


----------



## macraig (Mar 24, 2008)

Es posible, siempre que tengas linea de vista, y a 500 km lo dudo... (Sin embargo también es posible la propagación sin linea de vista, por otros medios). Necesitarías una antena de alta ganancia, podría ser una Yagui de muchos elementos, y bueno, un amplificador también, por que no... (pero eso si no te alcanza con la antena sola).

El resto lo encuentras en internet amigo, y suerte . ( en éste foro hay muchos circuitos, date un tiempito y búscalos con cuidado, seguro encuentras el que quieres. ).

Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 24, 2008)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> ... necesito construir una antena para captar emisoras de fm a 500 km de mi casa, es esto posible?


No.   
Nuestro mundo es esferico y las ondas a frecuencias de FM (88-108MHz) no siguen practicamemte la curvatura de la Tierra.
El limite son unos 150Km (yo mismo desde mi casa agarro una señal de TV a 150km, como el culo... pero la agarro), pero si tenes en cuenta que las emisoras de FM son de baja potencia comparadas con las de TV, conformate con 50km.



> se debera añadir algun amplificador a esta? bueno, cualquier ayuda que me puedan brindar se las agradecere, ah! no tengo lugar para colocar un "hilo largo"!


Necesitarias una torre alta, de algunos kilometros nada mas ;-)


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 24, 2008)

3 Respuestas en 3 minutos,

Edit:
Me equivoque 4 en 3 minutos


 ¡ Que servicio el del Foro !


----------



## macraig (Mar 24, 2008)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> alexus dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No estoy de acuerdo, recuerda que aún existen fenómenos de propagación en la atmósfera. Pueden afectar la trayectoria de la señal y permitirte captar una emisora muy lejos.

Mira http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FM_DX

Es posible... Sin torres elevadas, claro y aun sin linea de vista... 

Saludos


----------



## VichoT (Mar 24, 2008)

Hola, según se las ondas de FM rebotan en los cerros y  montañas de la superficie de la tierra así es posible recibir una señal de FM sin tener una linea visual con la antena. pero tengan en cuenta que éste rebote le inyecta mucho ruido y puede llegar a deformar la onda.

PD: no había dimensionado los 500KM en mi 1º post....sorry

BYE!


----------



## macraig (Mar 24, 2008)

Es posible, no he dicho lo contrario... Pero de ahí a que sea práctico, es otra historia 

Para profundizar un poco mas en los fenómenos de propagación de radio:

http://www.solred.com.ar/lu6etj/tecnicos/handbook/propagacion/propagacion.htm

Anda, un argentino... espero no se les suba el ego ...

Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 24, 2008)

macraig dijo:
			
		

> No estoy de acuerdo, recuerda q aun existen fenomenos de propagacion en la atmosfera. Pueden afectar la trayectoria de la senal y permitirte captar una emisora muy lejos.
> 
> Mira http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FM_DX
> 
> ...



Entiendo que lo que el pretende es una recepcion estable, no esporadica.
Al comienzo de ese mismo link ya te dan un limite de 60-160km para VHF/UHF , para distancias mayores via propagacion troposferica hay que esperar condiciones atmosfericas particulares.


----------



## macraig (Mar 24, 2008)

Bueno, en la pregunta no dicen nada de eso. Si preguntan sobre la posibilidad, la respuesta es SI... no se deben poner limites donde no los hay.

Salu2.


----------



## alexus (Mar 25, 2008)

guau! gracias a todos por toda la ayuda que me han dado! soy estudiante de electronica pero me apaciona la radio!

Vicho T:
 no entendistes muy bien, no es una sola estacion, son varias, lo que quiero es escuchar emisoras del interior del pais, cuyo punto mas lejano son 500 km, yo vivo en el extremo inferior del uruguay.
Cuano me referi a onda corta, fm, am y banda ciudadana me referia a circuitos de receptores de estas bandas, ya que me quiero meter en el mundillo de las radio y primero quiero escuchar, (caminar antes de correr), con lo referente a la potencia de las emisoras, en realidad no tengo ni le menor idea! jeje

me gusto eso de la antena direccional, tendras algun plano para construirla? y el circuito del amplificador?

gracias vicho t por tu aporte!  
____________________________________________________________________________

macraig: 
te cuento que donde vivo no hay muhas alturas en el terreno, en llanura suavemente ondulada,
tendrias el plano de la "YAGUI" para poder construirla? y algun circuito de amplificador?
gracias macraig por tu aporte!  
____________________________________________________________________________


gracias a todos! por su aporte! a sido de gran ayuda! y disculpen por mi ignorancia! espero mas respuestas! saludos cordiales!


----------



## VichoT (Mar 25, 2008)

Holas.alexus. como dije en mi 2 post  no havia dimensionado lso 500km  aunke sean planicie es dificil pero no imposible. en lo personal solo e trabajado con antenas dipolos direccionales con 2 o mas elementos. aunke tb creo tener información sobre yaghis pero debes darme tiempo mas de una semana para buscar esa información.

respecto a amplificador aki se esta publicitando un amplificador no tune muy bueno ke lo estan usando para los tranmisores pero tb te puede servir para recepcion aunke con algunes ajuste de la impedancia de entrada.

BYE!


----------



## macraig (Mar 25, 2008)

Bueno, una yagi no es muy dificil de construir. A continuacion, un enlace a un sitio donde te ensenan a dimensionarlas y construirlas.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antena_Yagi
http://arieldx.tripod.com/estaciondx/proyectos/yagifm.htm

MMana es un software para simulacion de antenas es muy bueno.

En el caso del amplificador, es un poco mas dificil. Un amplificador de RF, es algo dificil de poner a punto, por lo q t recomiendo q pruebes primero la antena.

Salu2.


----------



## alexus (Mar 26, 2008)

bueno gracias por sus respuestas! vicho t cuando tengas esa información la posteas por aca o me la mandas por mail, como mas te guste.. 
tendran algun circuito de receptores de las diferentes bandas? fm, am, onda corta, etc.. de lo posible uqe sean de "buenas calidad"..
 desde ya gracias! y espero que este tema no "se hunda" que podamos tratar de todo referente a la radio, jejeje


----------



## AZ81 (Mar 28, 2008)

Como te han dicho, si estas en plano recto con la curvatura de la tierra no te llegara señal, ahora si tu situación esta que estas en Montaña, podría ser que según que zona de montaña estuvieses con una Yagui que tenga alta ganancia más un buen amplificador de antena de bajo ruido, escuchases emisoras comerciales con buena señal. También ten en cuenta que tendrías frecuencias en las que llegaras a coger 
varias emisoras a la vez.
Antonio


----------



## VichoT (Mar 29, 2008)

Holas.alexus. respecto a planos de amplificador o antenas activas ya te envie un link en otroi tema. pero loke tenia nulo puedo encontrar sorry.

Solo encontre esto sobre antenas ke te puede ayudar un poco en el diseño de una anteana yagui.

BYE!


----------



## alexus (Mar 29, 2008)

Cómo se afirma una Yagui al mástil, en mi techo hay un mástil de 12 metros con una sola antena de TV por aire, tipo "flecha", abrá algún inconveniente? Y la bajada como se realiza? tipo de cable, transmach, etc... gracias!


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 31, 2008)

Te vas a cansar de hacer antenas, y FM a esa distancia no vas a recibir. Te conviene tratar de escuchar atraves de Internet.

La polarizacion de la antena ( Horizontal iou vertical) depende de la polarizacion de la trasmisora, ponele un deflector tipo parrilla del lado trasero achicar un poco las interferencias.

Aca en cordoba ponen repetidoras a +o- 50Km y muchas veces va cambiando la frecuencia por cuestiones legales. Saludos


----------



## macraig (Mar 31, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Te vas a cansar de hacer antenas, y FM a esa distancia no vas a recibir. Te conviene tratar de escuchar atraves de Internet.
> 
> La polarizacion de la antena ( Horizontal iou vertical) depende de la polarizacion de la trasmisora, ponele un deflector tipo parrilla del lado trasero achicar un poco las interferencias.
> 
> Aca en cordoba ponen repetidoras a +o- 50Km y muchas veces va cambiando la frecuencia por cuestiones legales. Saludos



Dejale que pruebe hombre, no lo desanimes. A lo mejor descubra otra forma de recibir senales distantes.

Salu2


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 31, 2008)

Tenes razon Macraig aveces uno se olvida de lo que aprende cuando emprende proyectos locos. 

Pero bue yo le digo nomas. El diablo mas sabe por viejo que por diablo. Saludos


----------



## raydel (Mar 31, 2008)

si me pudieras decir con que aparatejo la captas el canal d tv se te agradeceria y las condiciones geograficas pues mi ciudad es una meseta rodeada de cerros y kiciera saber hasta donde puedo llegar


----------



## alexus (Abr 1, 2008)

si no me desanimen! nadie nacio sabiendo! voy a hacer una correccion, yo habia dicho 500km, en realidad son 350km.. osea, tanto da que los directores estan en vertical u horizontal?
 graCIAS!


----------



## VichoT (Abr 3, 2008)

Holas.alexus. en realidad no ahy mucha diferencia entre 350km y 500 km cuando e refieres a VHF y UHF. aparor delos 50Mhz aprox se pierde le "rebote" dela señal en la capa K dela ionosfera. asi solo te deja conla posibilidad de recpcion  por alcance visual.

pero si haces los calculos e diseño es mejor ke lo hagas para 500km asi tendras un margen de error bastante grande eso et ayudara con las imperfeciones dela antena.

BYE!


----------



## patriciodj (Abr 6, 2011)

seria facil si la emisora estaria en internet. jijiji


----------

